

Ask HN: Anyone developing for Amazon Kindle KDK? - ruchi

Amazon is offering limited Kindle Dev Kit Beta. Did anyone of you get invitations to the Beta? Are you developing on the platform? Would you please share your experiences with the community?
Thanks.
======
Zev
I entered my email into the form and never heard back from Amazon. So I spent
the time playing with Palm's SDK and PDK for WebOS instead.

------
ganley
I applied a month ago, never heard anything other than the autoreply
confirmation. Just tried again yesterday.

------
alakra
I applied 2 months ago and never heard anything back. What kinds of apps do
you guys want to make?

